# MSSQL: Vorhergehenden Monat ermitteln. Problem bei Januar!



## Spooks (30. Juli 2007)

Hi Tutorials.de Gemeinde, 

ich bin gerade verzweifelt am recherchieren wie ich die Monatsnummer und/oder Monatsnamen des vorhergenden Monats ermitteln kann. Für den aktuellen Monat ist das ja kein Problem, siehe


```
SELECT DATENAME(MM, GETDATE()) as CURRENTMONTH
```

Doch wie kann man eine bestimmte Anzahl an Monaten abziehen? 

Pseudocode:

```
Juli - 2 = Mai
```

Gibt es dazu irgendwelche Funktionen? Wie sieht es dann mit Jahresübergreifenden Berechnungen aus? z.B. 

Pseudocode:

```
Februar - 2 = Dezember
```

Danke für eure Anregungen


----------



## Spynexes (13. August 2007)

Um eine bestimmte Anzahl an Monaten abzuziehen benutze die INTERVAL Funktion:


```
select curdate() - interval 1 month
```

Das gibt den heutigen Tag genau vor einem Monat zurück. 

MySql Doku


----------



## muh_kuh (24. Januar 2008)

Spooks hat gesagt.:


> Hi Tutorials.de Gemeinde,
> 
> ich bin gerade verzweifelt am recherchieren wie ich die Monatsnummer und/oder Monatsnamen des vorhergenden Monats ermitteln kann. Für den aktuellen Monat ist das ja kein Problem, siehe
> 
> ...




```
SELECT DATENAME(MM, GETDATE()-30) as CURRENTMONTH
```
30 Stehen die Tage da


----------

